# StewMac Ghost Drive



## TravisM (Mar 18, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed that the StewMac Ghost Drive pcb is the same as the kliché? To my eyes it appears to be identical, but in red.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 18, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the StewMac Ghost Drive pcb is the same as the kliché? To my eyes it appears to be identical, but in red.



Stop and think why that might be...


----------



## manfesto (Mar 18, 2022)

StewMac selling branded PedalPCB kits?
					

Just got an ad for this, is this a new development or have I not been paying attention?  https://www.stewmac.com/Pickups_and_Electronics/Pedal_Kits_and_Parts/Pedal_Kits/StewMac_Fan_Tremolo_Pedal_Kit.html




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




The documentation for their kits is pretty dang solid and I can see it being worth it for someone starting out without a support system.

For people who don’t need the illustrated build docs but don’t feel like sourcing everything themselves or matching their own diodes, @StompBoxParts also has a kit of parts for the Kliche for a solid price too (and with the big Oxblood Davies knobs, too)









						Klon Kit
					

Kliche Klon DIY Effects Pedal Kit - Pedal PCB




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## TravisM (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Stop and think why that might be...


Obviously there are at least two possible reasons. I presume a company like StewMac makes the noble one, but it isn't unheard of that a company would blantly rip off a small business. So yeah, I considered the implications but I thought it was worth mentioning none the less.


----------



## djmiyta (Mar 19, 2022)

S


TravisM said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the StewMac Ghost Drive pcb is the same as the kliché? To my eyes it appears to be identical, but in red.


Stew Mac always seemed like a stand up company whenever I’ve dealt with them but if they do pull a douche move like burning THE MOST BESTEST guitar pedal pcb’s ever (ya know PEDALPCB) I’ll pull the plug 🔌 without a 2nd thought . A ripoff is a ripoff and credit where credit’s due .Of course this said with no further investigation on my part
Does PEDALPCB have anything to say about this?


----------



## peccary (Mar 19, 2022)

The Stew Mac stuff is done legit. It's been mentioned here previously, nothing nefarious happening.


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 19, 2022)

Sounds like double think to me… hahaha


----------

